# how does promotion work and can i change my occupation?



## maximus_koncept7 (4 Dec 2006)

Hey guys I was enlisted as a reserves log officer in Vancouver this summer as a officer cadet, i finished my bmq and am awaiting for my BOTP and CAP @ gagetown for the summer...I was told that I would receive my commision after the CAP course, but after becoming a 2LT, what are the requirements for promotion to Lieutenant and Captain? 

is it based on merit only, depended on the spaces avalible at the regiment, or years of service? or courses/training accomplished?

i await your answers
thanks

p.s. is this the right forum for the post?


----------



## mhawk (4 Dec 2006)

I'm not quite sure but, you're promoted to Lt after completing all your phase training i.e CAP, phase 3,4 and so on.  Afterwards I believe is Time In, experience merit and so.


----------



## SupersonicMax (5 Dec 2006)

1 year and all training finished gives you Lt

2 years as Lt will give you capt. 

If you have training delays, your pay will be retroactive to your EPZ

Max


----------



## Eowyn (6 Dec 2006)

maximus_koncept7 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I was enlisted as a reserves log officer in Vancouver this summer as a officer cadet, i finished my bmq and am awaiting for my BOTP and CAP @ gagetown for the summer...I was told that I would receive my commission after the CAP course, but after becoming a 2LT, what are the requirements for promotion to Lieutenant and Captain?
> 
> is it based on merit only, depended on the spaces available at the regiment, or years of service? or courses/training accomplished?


As a fellow Res Log O, I can shed some light on the subject.  To be promoted at any rank you need, the pre requisite courses, time in, there has to be a position for the next rank at the unit, and you have to have the recommendation from your CO (for up to Capt.)  Usually the recommendation is a problem for up to Capt.

The courses are CAP - 2Lt
BCT1, 2 & 3 for Lt

I think AJOSQ is required for Capt, but might be for Maj.


----------

